# Canadian Breeders



## PatSt. (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello.

I'm currently doing research on buying either a Purebred Pitbull or a Bully.
Would anyone be able to point me in the direction of well known canadian breeders? Pretty hard to find active forums that revolve around bull breads.

Thanks


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ABKC is the registry that started for Bullies. I would recommend hitting any local shows and seeing what's out there. When you find dogs you like, ask how they're bred. IDK anyone who doesn't like talking about their dog.


----------



## PatSt. (Mar 3, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> ABKC is the registry that started for Bullies. I would recommend hitting any local shows and seeing what's out there. When you find dogs you like, ask how they're bred. IDK anyone who doesn't like talking about their dog.


wish it was that easy. There are little to zero bullies or even pitbull terriers for that matter around me. I would have to get them shipped to me from another province in Canada.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What area are you in?


----------



## PatSt. (Mar 3, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> What area are you in?


Newfoundland Canada.
I have only see one bully on the whole island and maybe 5 pitbulls


----------

